# Colombian owner



## cole_schank (Aug 31, 2012)

It is nice to finally be apart of Tegu Talk! I own a Colombian black and white that I named Charlie Bronson ( I just call him bronson) for his 'I'm a little badass, don't mess with me attitude." Things started off very well for the two of us, but he soon lost his trust for me after he tried to escape through a tiny little hole in the wall and I grabbed his tail at the last minute.. I worked with him everyday to regain his trust. I bought a 40 gallon terrarium that comes with one of those really cheap screen lids. One of my parents cats jumped up and fell through the screen to get him. His back was bit but he put up a fight and got away. I knew something was wrong when I came home and the door to my room was open and I saw his screen broken in, and no tegu in the cage.. I found the little guy under a chair that he escaped to, and had a tuft of cat hair in his mouth! I immediately ran to CVS and bought Iodine and Neosporin. I disinfected his wound and kept applying ointment for two weeks. over this time we bonded greatly and he trusts me 100%. After the incident I moved out and got my own place. I will post pictures of my little fighter when I get the chance. Well actually I'm not sure if its a boy or girl yet. I haven't felt the BB's yet, I'm almost sure he will turn out to be a she  I have to say that I love the Tegus. Such an intelligent species that truly knows how to communicate to you what exactly it is they want. I've never had that experience with any other reptiles.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 31, 2012)

_Welcome to the site  I'm glad your tegu made it through that incident barely harmed. Some peoples cats and dogs have killed their reptiles._


----------



## cole_schank (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you! It's awesome to know that there are Tegu lovers out there that i can chat with and learn from! Im really looking forward to using this site to better my relationship with my little bud.


----------



## Murkve (Aug 31, 2012)

Amazing story! Tegus are tough little animals, aren't they? And so smart. They really do communicate exactly what they want.


----------



## cole_schank (Aug 31, 2012)

Murkve said:


> Amazing story! Tegus are tough little animals, aren't they? And so smart. They really do communicate exactly what they want.



Yes, they sure are tough! It sure was a scare though.. I almost wasn't sure he was gonna make it, but he was so patient the whole time i applied the ointment and iodine.


Here are some photos of him during the whole ordeal. i had him in a 10 gallon with paper towels. alot of these were taken when his soak dish was removed. i didnt want him washing the ointment off. it should be in order from his cut to him on his new log. so from being really bad to much better. i havent put any substrate back in his cage yet, just news papers for now.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 31, 2012)

What a little cutie! I'm glad Bronson survived his cat attack in one piece. My dogs and my tegu are roughly the same size (I have a pair of mini dachshunds) and fortunately they all get along. It's nice to see another Colombian owner who has a friendly tegu; we need to quash this species' bad reputation once and for all.


----------



## cole_schank (Aug 31, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> What a little cutie! I'm glad Bronson survived his cat attack in one piece. My dogs and my tegu are roughly the same size (I have a pair of mini dachshunds) and fortunately they all get along. It's nice to see another Colombian owner who has a friendly tegu; we need to quash this species' bad reputation once and for all.



I agree 100% they are such good pets and some of the most attractive tegus. I have read a couple of your posts and would like to see some pictures of your kodo! they do not deserve the reputation they deserve. i think they take more work the args and that extra work is definitely worth it i the end!



Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Welcome to the site  I'm glad your tegu made it through that incident barely harmed. Some peoples cats and dogs have killed their reptiles._



your tegu is beautiful! he looks a lot like my bronson! i hoping he turns out to be a boy, because id hate to change his name. korben? him and bronson are both very slim built! hes been putting on some healthy weight though and shedding every two weeks!


----------



## m3s4 (Sep 1, 2012)

Awesome story and very nice pics of a great looking Colombian.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 1, 2012)

cole_schank said:


> Bubblz Calhoun said:
> 
> 
> > _Welcome to the site  I'm glad your tegu made it through that incident barely harmed. Some peoples cats and dogs have killed their reptiles._
> ...



_Thanks,..  yeah Korben's the new guy and he's coming along. It'll be two weeks since I got him tomorrow and he's just settling in to where he'll stuff himself silly now. He shed last weekend and he's into another one.

Enjoy the tiny days while we have them. _


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, that could have ended horribly! Glad everything turned out OK. He's a cutie!


----------



## fortmyersherps (Feb 15, 2013)

dragonmetalhead said:


> What a little cutie! I'm glad Bronson survived his cat attack in one piece. My dogs and my tegu are roughly the same size (I have a pair of mini dachshunds) and fortunately they all get along. It's nice to see another Colombian owner who has a friendly tegu; we need to quash this species' bad reputation once and for all.



I couldnt agree more. heres my lil guy, never a sign of aggression.


----------



## fortmyersherps (Feb 21, 2013)

fortmyersherps said:


> dragonmetalhead said:
> 
> 
> > What a little cutie! I'm glad Bronson survived his cat attack in one piece. My dogs and my tegu are roughly the same size (I have a pair of mini dachshunds) and fortunately they all get along. It's nice to see another Colombian owner who has a friendly tegu; we need to quash this species' bad reputation once and for all.
> ...



Ive had him for over a week now and still no aggression. everytime i feed him ive been getting him out and takin him to the kitchen counter, i sit him down, and prepare his food while he slowly walks around a little. then i set the plate with food on it down and he walks over to it and digs in. it awesome.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

Stupid Cats always trying to eat stuff they shouldn't lol


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2013)

Some Colombians just seem to have a more pleasant personality. Handling helps a lot, too.


----------

